# Mittel gegen Wasserratten?



## Spinnfisch (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich denke ihr alle kennt das Problem, die Wasserratten klauen einem alles Essbare aus dem Zelt und fressen sich zur Not auch durch die Zeltwände. Am See war mir das bis jetzt egal weil Kontakt sehr selten war aber seit ich am Fluss angel gehts mir echt auf die Nerven weil es da unglaublich viele gibt, die sin sogar so dreist, dass sie am helligsten Tag unter meinen Stuhl gehen und mein Essen klauen. (das ist nicht übertrieben)
Deshalb die Frage: was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Nichts zu Essen im Zelt lassen bzw. es gut (Alu-Kiste) verpackt außerhalb deponieren oder auf einen Baum hochziehen.


----------



## Algon (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> Deshalb die Frage: was kann man dagegen tun?


gehste halt wieder am See angeln.:q
evtl. etwas Ordnung halten, kein Essen unterm Stuhl usw. |rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> die sin sogar so dreist, dass sie am helligsten Tag unter meinen Stuhl gehen und mein Essen klauen. (das ist nicht übertrieben)



gehst Du Weihnachten angeln?  |kopfkrat

Edit: habe jetzt wirklich DREIMAL "Am heiligsten Tag gelsen" |rotwerden man,man, wird Zeit das Wochenende wird.

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Frosch38 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Diese Probleme habe ich nicht. Sie bescheren mir immer wieder einen schönen Drill wenn sie mit Ästen durchs Wassen schwimmen und sich in der Schnur verheddert.


----------



## andy72 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

nimm den hund mit ans wasser !!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Tja wat soll man sagen, "DU" bist in Ihrem "Revier/Lebensbereich". Essen gut verpacken, und mit den Tieren leben, mehr geht nich, und mehr sollte man auch nicht machen. Also Gift, Fallen und so weiter würde ich nicht mal in erwägung ziehen ... Leben und leben lassen #6


----------



## Philla (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Nimm ne dose Mais mit und Fütter sie ;-) dann essen sie den Mais und lassen den Rest in ruhe, musst den Mais natürlich nicht direkt vor deinem Zelt verteilen ;-)


----------



## mario10 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Servus,

wir haben immer eine Alukiste dabei, da kommen dann immer die Lebensmittel rein


----------



## barschkönig (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

oder ne gute kühlbox


----------



## HD4ever (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

oder meinen Jack-Russel-Terrier mal ausleihen |rolleyes
wenn der mit beim Angeln ist lassen sich keine Ratten im größeren Umkreis mehr blicken :q


----------



## Baddy89 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Hund ist bei uns auch das Beste Abwehrmittel.
Aber generell haben wir damit keine großen Probleme. Rucksäcke zu machen, Essen drin lassen, dann fruchtet das. 

Sollten sie dann immer noch hartnäckig sein, eben zur Alu-Kiste greifen.


----------



## yassin (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

oder zum Luftgewehr :q

nein mal im ernst bei uns kommen die auch aus reiner Neugierde ins Zelt dann hilft nur noch 'n Hund (oder was Illigales)|supergri


----------



## angelverrückter96 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

war bei uns 2009 im Sommer an der Naab auch aber nur an einer bestimmten Stelle, dort hatte es viele Altwasser. Die Dinger sind dauernd rumgerannt und ein paar wurden auch von Welsen im Wasser gefressen. Wir waren aber auch abends unterwegs


----------



## hulkhomer (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



Algon schrieb:


> gehst Du Weihnachten angeln?  |kopfkrat
> 
> Edit: habe jetzt wirklich DREIMAL "Am heiligsten Tag gelsen" |rotwerden man,man, wird Zeit das Wochenende wird.
> 
> ...



Das is ja wirklich mal saulustig :q:q:q


----------



## Algon (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



yassin schrieb:


> dann hilft nur noch 'n Hund (oder was Illigales)|supergri


 
was wäre das denn??????     Ein Hund ohne Steuermarke?:q


MfG Algon


----------



## Brummel (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Die "Wasserratten" sind meistens meine einzige Gesellschaft in der Nacht:q.
Letztes Jahr hat sich so ein Tierchen auf meinem Futtereimer platziert (auf dessen Deckel ich vorher ein bißchen Futter liegenlassen hab. Das Vieh hat mit seinen Pfötchen bessere (rundere) Murmeln gedreht als ich und sich auch durch meine Stirnlampe nicht beirren lassen:q.
Die hat mein Treiben bis es hell wurde beobachtet und sich dann mit meinem letzten Anfutter aus dem Staub gemacht.
Würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen die irgendwie zu beschießen, ich finde soviel Dickfelligkeit muß gewürdigt werden, die versuchen auch nur irgendwie über die Runden zu kommen


----------



## Tino (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Bischen altes Brot in einiger Entfernung verteilen und schon ist Ruhe.
Nur den Streit der Tiere hört man die ganze Nacht.:q

Totaler Radau!!!

Ich find sie sogar niedlich und überhaupt nicht störend.

Sie dulden mich ja bei sich.


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

HD4ever hats ja schon geschrieben. Terrier aller Art sind die optimalen Hunde gegen derartige Störungen. Rauhaardackel sind auch nicht zu verachten. Allerdings dürften die dann einen dermaßenen Radau veranstalten, wenn sie in Jagdstimmung kommen, dass das dann auch einem ruhigen Ansitz nicht sehr nahe kommt.

Das beste und sinnvolste ist immer noch, sein Zeug unter sicherem Verschluß zu halten und die Natur einfach mal unkritisiert hinzunehmen. #h


----------



## paul hucho (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> oder meinen Jack-Russel-Terrier mal ausleihen |rolleyes
> wenn der mit beim Angeln ist lassen sich keine Ratten im größeren Umkreis mehr blicken :q






Oder meinen Rauhaar-Dackel der schachtet auch die letzte aus.:vik:


----------



## Lupus (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Seltsam...solche Probleme haben wir hier nicht! Sicher hin und wieder rennen mal ein paar Raten durch die Gegend aber so schlimm#d nö!

Essbares und Futter lassen wir allerdings auch nicht herumliegen!

Ich hätteda nochmal eine rein biologische Frage ...was meint ihr eigentlich mit Wasserratte???

Ich denke ihr meint warscheinlich eine gewöhnliche Ratte???

Den Bisam bzw.Nutria sind fast reine Vegetarier....

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Der Mais im Hintergrund hält den Nager von dem Bier im Vordergrund fern!


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der Mais im Hintergrund hält den Nager von dem Bier im Vordergrund fern!




Also Sten.

Wat sind denn dat für "Damenschuhe"?


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der Mais im Hintergrund hält den Nager von dem Bier im Vordergrund fern!



Tolles Stillleben, 
da ist wohl jemand, ob der vielen Biere aus den Latschen gekippt ?  :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

@Professor


Hast ja recht, eigentlich müssen die Stiefel lang und die Röcke kurz sein, und nicht umgedreht!:q


@Blauzahn

Ich hab' anscheinend eine Lederallergie entwickelt, immer wenn ich früh in meinen Schuhen aufgewacht bin hatte ich rasendes Kopfweh, deshalb!


----------



## Wunstorfer (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Herr Obelt, wie immer ein schwachsinniger Beitrag.

TE ich hoffe, die Ratten fressen nicht das Kabel vom TV zum DVBT Receiver. Auch die Anzeige des Laptops ist empfindlich gegenüber Kratzer von Rattenfüßlein. Die Brotschnitte in ne Brotdose, den Kaffe oder Tee in die Thermoskanne und gut. Wer natürlich massenhaft Fressalien mit sich rumschleppt, zieht diese Tierchen an. Ihr seid in der Natur und nicht im Freizeitpark.

Meine Fresse, Angeln ist eine Freizeitbeschäftigung in freier Natur. Sei doch froh, dass du überhaupt noch Tiere so nah erleben kannst.


----------



## Spinnfisch (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

die ratten kommen schon aus reiner neugier zum platz und auch wenn man das essen gut verpackt sind sie da und versuchen die packungen zu zerkauen
 es ist mir schon passiert, dass ich aufgewacht bin und es war eine auf dem schlafsack - guten appetit


----------



## Wunstorfer (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Sammelt doch lieber Briefmarken #6

Schon mal im Schlafsack nach Ameisen und Krabbelkäfern gesucht? Die sind nämlich auch so dreist und machen keinen Bogen um deinen Angelplatz. #d


----------



## Wunstorfer (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Nee... Habe leider noch kein Bier am Start. Bin im Dienst #6
Bier gibts erst nach 18:00.

Aber manche Threads erwecken den Eindruck, die Angler hätten gern zubetonierte Ufer ohne störende Vegetation und ohne Krabbelzeugs. Mich würde interessieren, was die "Schädlingsbekämpfer" raten, wenn man am Wasser auf Füchse oder Wildschweine trifft. Abschiessen? Grössere Fallen aufstellen? Fallgruben? 

Lächerlich! Ihr seid Gäste in der Natur. Also lasst die Giftspritzen, Luftgewehre und Fallen bei der Schwiegermutter und geniesst einen ruhigen Abend am Fischwasser.


----------



## Brummel (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Oh Mann, wieso muß beinahe jeder Beitrag dermaßen in irgendeiner Form in Streit ausarten?#d
Liegts an den derzeitigen Temperaturen?#c
Die wenigsten von uns haben neben dem "Angelschein" auch noch einen Jagdschein, also genießt doch die Gesellschaft von den Tierchen beim Angeln, ist manchmal ganz lustig denen bei ihrem Treiben zuzusehen, speziell in bissarmen Phasen (hab ich viele von:q).

Friedliche Grüße, Brummel#h


----------



## Lupus (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Um mal etwas klar zu stellen
1 Handelt es sich bei dem Tier auf dem Foto um eine gewöhnliche Ratte und nicht um die hier genannte ominöse Wasserratte!

2 Es ist durchaus richtig das Ratten Krankheiten übertragen aber das alleine rechtferigt noch nicht in der Natur auf selbige Jagd zu machen! In der Wohnung ist das etwas anderes!

Im übrigen übertragen nicht nur Ratten Krankheiten! Auch Füchse sind da nicht so ohne! Der Fuchsbandwurm ist beispielsweise ein Parasit der von Reineke übertragen wird! Und der ist tödlich!!


Ich persönlich nhalte gar nicht von dem völlig sinnfreien töten von Tieren egal welcher Gattung!
Ein paar Vorsichtsmaßnahmen die auch im Hinblick auf die Hygiene Sinn machen  schützen einen wirkungsvoll!

Brotdose und verschlossene Eimer! Parallelfütterungen tragen nach meiner Auffassung nur zur Populationserhöhung bei!Außerdem streiten sich die Viecher dann die ganze Nacht! 

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## carphunter xd (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

brobiers min na sofftair oder pfeferspray scherz klappt aber


----------



## hulkhomer (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



carphunter xd schrieb:


> brobiers min na sofftair oder pfeferspray scherz klappt aber



Probiers mal mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Satzzeichen und Rechtschreibung. Vielleicht schadet auch ein wenig Hirn nicht, einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Hmmh? Ratten gehören doch nachts dazu! Kenn ich zumindest die letzten 30 Jahre nicht anders! Krankheit davon hab ich noch nicht! Gebissen hat mich auch noch keine! Putzig sind sie! Das Wasserratten sich auch mal aufregen (gehören Nutriats auch dazu?) ist völlig normal! Würde ich auch, wenn die in meinem Revier unterwegs sind.


----------



## Algon (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Hallo,

ich lese hier immer Ratte und Krankheiten usw. Die sogenannte Wasseratte (Sammelbegriff) gehört nicht zur Gattung der Ratten.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostschermaus

MfG Algon


----------



## Udo561 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



Wunstorfer schrieb:


> Lächerlich! Ihr seid Gäste in der Natur. Also lasst die Giftspritzen, Luftgewehre und Fallen bei der Schwiegermutter und geniesst einen ruhigen Abend am Fischwasser.



Hi,
dem schließe ich mich an , Leben und leben lassen.
Wenn ich mich in der natur aufhalte muss ich auch mit Tieren rechnen , egal ob Ratten , Käfer , Ameisen oder Wasservögel die sich gerne am Grundfutter bedienen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Algon (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Wenn es sich um Ratten handeln würde, hättest Du ja recht. Nur ist hier die Rede von Wasserratten und nicht von Haus/Wanderratten. Das wäre so, als wenn man gegen Haubentaucher wäre, weil der Cormoran so viel Fisch frisst.

MfG Algon


----------



## Udo561 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Hi,
ich glaube nicht das ich mich bisher negativ zum Kormoran geäussert habe.
Ich kann auch mit dem von vielen verhassten Vogel leben .
Bin allerdings in der glücklichen Lage keinen Ärger mit Kormoranen zu haben , bei uns am See und an meinem Maasabschnitt sieht man vereinzelt einige , aber nicht so das sie mch stören würden.
Die Viecher wollen auch nur fressen , sie fressen den Fisch um am leben zu bleiben , wir fangen Fische nicht weil wir sonst verhungern würden.

Aber wie gesagt , ich kann das nicht einschätzen das es bei uns nicht viele kormorane gibt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Algon (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich denke, der TE meint schon die Wander-/Hausratte


ok, das wäre dann was anderes. Ich würde an einem See, wo es von Ratten wimmelt garnicht erst angeln.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Manche haben aber halt leider nicht die freie Wahl der Gewässer und müssen sich dann leider mit dem Viehzeug herumplagen....


ich sage nur "Street Fishing"|supergri
ne im ernst, ich glaube dann hätte ich ein anderes Hobby.|rolleyes 


MfG Algon


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Ratten hat man an fast jedem See. Die Populationsdichte schwankt natürlich. Wer ein Problem mit Ratten hat, sollte ein paar Dinge beachten, um sich die Nager vom Hals zu halten. 
Zunächst sollte alles, was für eine Ratte interressant, bzw. lecker sein könnte so verstaut werden, dass Ratten nicht dran komme. Müll und Boilies kann man in einen Baum hängen (Ratten können klettern) und Nahrungsmittel sind in einer Alubox sicher. Taschen und Beutel sind nicht rattensicher und werden als Vorspeise mitvertilgt. Generell sollte man dann auf Grundfutter, Spodden und Partikel verzichten, weil dort eigendlich immer etwas daneben geht und die Ratten anlockt. Auch offene Bierflaschen sind Rattenattraktoren!
Ruttengriffe, Kescher und Rollenkurbeln sollten abgewaschen werden, weil Futter- und Schleimreste ebenso gefressen werden.


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Die ganze Rattenjagerei bringt nichts und ist auch moralisch schwierig. (oder esst ihr die Ratten danach ;-))


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Ich finde schon, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob man Ratten im Häuslichen Umfeld nachstellt oder in der freien Natur. Einen Kammerjäger würde ich z.B. nicht zum Bivy bestellen. 
Die klassischen Rattenfallen (mit dem Bügel) können auch für den Anwender sehr schmerzhaft sein (z.B. beim nächtlichen Urinieren).
Ich esse auch Karpfen.


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Der Schniedel ist nicht der Anwender,  :q sondern nur ein Teil davon. Aber zum pinkeln GEHEN braucht man Füße und damit könnte man in die Falle treten.


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*

Meinst du eine oder zwei tote Ratten schrecken die anderen davon ab, weiterhin nach Futter zu suchen?


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> probiers mal aus allerdings solltest du die toten Ratten liegen lassen!


 Und dann kommen hundert Ratten zu Beerdigung. :q
Ich bin bislang ohne Fallen usw. gut gefahren, obwohl ich einen rattenverseuchten See befische. Wenn man die Präventivmaßnahmen beachtet, sollte das genügen.


----------



## Algon (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage... wie urinierst Du denn, dass die Falle eine Gefahr für den Schniedel darstellt|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


das hängt nicht davon ab wie man pinkelt.... Es ist nur eine Frage der Länge. ICH hätte da auch Angst.:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Sitzpinkler:q:q:q


Ist egal, hängt so oder so auf dem Boden. |supergri
AUA, stelle ich mir gerade vor, hockst dich da hin und schnappppppppppp.|scardie:

|supergri
MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Dann mach´s wie ich, häng´ihn dir um den Hals :vik:


 
HALT!!! das kann in den Morgenstunden gefährlich werde!!!!
Ich sage nur Kromopila.:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Die ganze Rattenjagerei bringt nichts und ist auch moralisch schwierig. (oder esst ihr die Ratten danach ;-))





Moralisch schwierig, genau!|uhoh:  Isst du die Mücke auch danach?:q


----------



## Algon (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> schnippschnapp isser ab


 
wenn de Pech hast ist alles ab und die Ratten schnappen sich die Teile und suchen damit das Weite.:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittel gegen Wasserratten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Algon, mir fällt da gerade ein uralter Spruch ein....
> 
> *"Hart ist der Zahn der Bisamratte, doch härter ist die Morgen...."*
> 
> ...





Mein Schwanz ist Russe, der ist härter als ihr alle zusammen!


----------

